# Aquarium Design Group



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

when does the physical store open?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

November.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

awesome! I can't wait to see it!

Will yall be selling fish and/or plants?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes. We will be selling the whole experience. You haven't seen anything like this.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Open one in the mid west!!!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

One day!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't wait!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Neither can I! and I see it everyday.

I would encourage anyone and everyone to help spread the ADG facebook word - there will be updates on an every other day to daily basis with new photographs as the project comes along that you all will enjoy immensely.


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

Joined!!!


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

The northeast is lacking people and stores like yours. I'm in an aquarium club and am always trying to recruite new members to spread the hobby. People don't realize how amazing certian people can design aquaria.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Joined... I can't imagine what you could be hiding that will blow our minds, but I'm ready to be blown away!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

We have just officially added the ADA USA page. It will be made more streamlined as the week turns on, but there are some pretty cool high-res photos to check out.

Click Here to See it and Like Us!

Also, you should have the ability to post your own pictures of your work in the ADA Club section. Bring your game and share your stuff!

And please let me know how I can improve the experience for you guys. What do you want to see?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Small update for you guys!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aqua-Design-Amano-USA/150129771664662?v=app_4949752878&ref=sgm

Join the ADA Club and post your pictures of your setups for the world to see! At the end of each week (starting next week) the aquascape with the most likes will be awarded an ADA Club sticker for use on their social media sites and announced on the ADA USA page.

J. farrand, I have travelled the entire country and lived on every coast. There is an utter lack of people in general interested in planted tank design. Most aquarium stores around the country are even shutting down freshwater divisions, first and foremost plants. This is unacceptable. This is why we are pushing very hard to promote the hobby.

Justlikeapill, Stay tuned for next week. I'm sure you'll love it.

Monark, glad to have you man!!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

if only there was another ada store in the SF bayarea....lol


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

More photos were posted today from Amano works. Also make sure you browse our user uploaded photo's, there are some pretty good works going up!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The official ADG page is now up as well, which will be featuring the day to day kind of operations at ADG as well as ADG-unique content!

Become a fan. You know you want to.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aquarium-Design-Group/110404739013938


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The username for facebook ADG is now: http://facebook.com/adgonline


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I've got some new developments for you, as we continue to expand!

The basic news is, we've just launched a new wing of ADG - called ADG Vibe, the concept is to allow hobbyists to get the real look and feel for ADGism and it's style. Unlike the ADG Online branch (which is the representative name for social media like facebook (http://facebook.com/adgonline), forum and mailing list type approaches), ADG Vibe is dedicated directly towards enhancing the user experience - basically think of it as living the lifestyle of ADG, versus seeing the representation of ADG.

The first addition to the ADG Vibe network is via twitter - which can be found at http://twitter.com/adgvibe - twitter was chosen because it provides that 'haiku' like feeling in it's messages, short, sweet and artistic (more on the go-oriented), versus ADG Online's more "short-story" feeling - longer, more in depth and capable of handling video and picture content - things that are better viewed from a computer monitor at home. 

The second part of ADG Vibe is via the foursquare application - users will be able to use foursquare for ADG and get coupons, the first one going up is free ADA literature upon a pre-opening visit to ADG. Foursquare again is on-the-go oriented and more 'Vibe' oriented. Plans for the foursquare section of ADG Vibe entail the eventual use of fun applications that will be aimed towards extra rewards to loyal ADGers.

Future plans that are part of the ADG Vibe are the newsletters oriented towards the ADG/ADA lifestyle. You can already sign up for this before it goes online using your user account at http://adgshop.com.

The Haiku of ADG "ADG Vibe": http://twitter.com/adgvibe

The Ode of ADG "ADG Online": http://facebook.com/adgonline

Thanks for your participation! None of this happens without the support of hobbyists!


----------

